# Some fun today...



## CaseyForrest (Mar 8, 2008)

Went up the Mounds ORV park in Gennesee, MI. Brandon (computeruser) was with me and took most of the pics.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 8, 2008)

Got stuck for about an hour until we were saved by a weekly trail group...The ice gave way and there was no bottom to the hole...
















And this wasnt working!!!












cont...


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Happyjack (Mar 8, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a great day. Nice pics!


----------



## computeruser (Mar 8, 2008)

Still have some training to do before we're ready for Ice Road Truckers...


----------



## beerman6 (Mar 8, 2008)

Only been there once and it was dry as heck,but you could still see that some of them holes were flippin huge!

I talked to one of the "rangers" (that work there) on the phone and he dared me to bring my golfcart out there.  He has no idea...


----------

